# Breeder doesn't do testing. How concerned should I be



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I just wanted to see how many people out there have bought a dog that the parents weren't dna tested. I have found a dog that seem perfect for us. Everything lines up except they don't offer testing. I have had such a hard time finding a breeder that is informative and helpful and also seems to generally care about the puppies that has a dog that fits our needs. I finally found one but she said they don't offer dna testing. The dogs are checked once a year and cleared for breeding. They have had one previous litter before this one. What should I do???


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

Walk away .... quickly!

What possible excuse can there be for not carrying out the DNA tests to ensure that the puppies born will be healthy?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what a shame ... 

I know this may sound hard but walk away .. a real caring breeder will DNA test both dogs to know what they are producing  

I agree good care for the puppies is wonderful but the testing is important. 

Sorry but I am just being honest .. 

I recently met a beautiful poodle but she was blind, it really upset me as she is such a wonderful and much loved pet, both her parents were yearly eye tested (BVA tested) but she was blind


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't really know about testing and bought my pup without her being tested, it's a gamble you take, even with testing you can't guarantee your pup will be healthy x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Please do not buy without at least one parent being DNA clear, I feel quite passionate about this as I am seeing so many Cockapoo's around now and really worry that quite a number could be going blind in the future without the testing being done. It sounds as if your breeder is having the tests done that show they do not have it NOW, but that doesn't mean they will not get it in the future or that both parents could be carriers which means pups could be affected. If your breeder is really as nice as she sounds could you not explain to her that you would love to have a puppy from her but you just have to be 100% sure it will not be affected in the future and that if she could have a DNA check done you would love to go ahead - I don't know how long it takes to sort this out, i'm sure someone else on here would know. I just can't understand why a breeder would refuse unless they are worried that the result would be positive and they wouldn't be able to make money - as I see it every breeder should want to know that they are breeding healthy pups....ok, rant over (but you asked!).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would be very concerned. PRA( progressive retina atrophy) does not start to cause problems until around 2 years of age, therefore you cannot tell if they will go blind as tiny pups. One parent DNA tested clear will ensure your pup is ok. But ultimately the choice and the risk is yours.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The dogs may be very helthy but they could be carrying a condition that could affect the puppies or make them carriers and if you ever chose to breed you would then be creating carrier or affected pupps. and the it just continues down the line.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you will struggle to find people who say "yes go for it". PRA is a very real risk and can be inherited via the cocker or the poodle. Some people just aren't aware and buy unknowing, you do know and have the power to decide. Anyone who chooses to breed their dog should DNA test for the inherited diseases that affect the breed. Not doing so is just laziness and as long as people keep buying they will keep being lazy. No-one can tell you what to do but I would not want to take the risk. Good luck in finding your perfect puppy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Trust me you want the testing. Jake's breeder didn't test and I didn't know better. I worry all the time now. Jake is the perfect dog and it will break my heart if he goes blind. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Id wanted a cockapoo for a long while and last Christmas my husband surprised me with Charlie. He didn't know much about dog breeding and for all his best intentions I believe Charlie came from a puppy farm. My husband didn't even know to ask about testing as I can't imagine it was carried out. Anyway Charlie is here now and wouldn't change him for the world but its always something ill keep at the back of my mind.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is the trouble, so many people wouldn't realise. I'm not sure what more can be done to really inform everyone - unless one of the tabloids were to run a big campaign to raise awareness. I think a lot of people have heard of puppy farms and wouldn't go to the places were there are cages of bitches and stud dogs kept in disgusting conditions (or just in pens in barns), producing litter after litter. Unfortunately the pups are then sold on or moved on to be sold from private homes where you wouldn't realise how terrible their start in life was, luckily most of the pups turn out fine but its the breeding dogs that are suffering. Really don't want to upset anyone and don't feel bad if you have a pup that may have come from somewhere dodgy, but I do wish something more could be done to make people more aware. There are a lot of campagnes on facebook, that may make people think I guess. I have nothing against kennels if the dogs are kept healthy and happy (but maybe less pampered), but that is completely different to the 'puppy farms' that are hidden away.


----------



## LauraV (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree - breeders ask a high price for our much sort after pups & any responsible breeder will have had the testing done on one of the parents. I know from our hunt that no testing can reduce the price but is it really worth it over the course of your dog's life?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally I think PRA testing of one parent is the bare minimum you should be looking for. If you can resist, please do not go ahead!!! The money you save now will mean nothing if, in years to come, you have to deal with the heartache, logistics and cash-flow problems of having a blind dog. 

Where are you based? Perhaps we can point you in the right direction of some breeders that do health test.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

my honest opinion would be to walk away. I feel like any loving and responsible breeder would do testing to make sure the puppies will be healthy, I know there is never a 100%guarantee , but I would not get a puppy from breeder who thinks it's not important. In past I have contacted one breeder and the lady told me they don't do health testing because they never had any problems and they already have 3 generations of dogs, she was nice etc, but for me it just rang alarm bells, so we kept searching until we found the perfect breeder for us, Im sure there is a good breeder and the right healthy puppy for you somewhere. Good luck x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Trust me you want the testing. Jake's breeder didn't test and I didn't know better. I worry all the time now. Jake is the perfect dog and it will break my heart if he goes blind.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I really don't know if this is possible and if its a silly question but could you have Jake tested now for the probability, just to put your mind at rest or pre-warn you?


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

StephStew said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to see how many people out there have bought a dog that the parents weren't dna tested. I have found a dog that seem perfect for us. Everything lines up except they don't offer testing. I have had such a hard time finding a breeder that is informative and helpful and also seems to generally care about the puppies that has a dog that fits our needs. I finally found one but she said they don't offer dna testing. The dogs are checked once a year and cleared for breeding. They have had one previous litter before this one. What should I do???


Think long and hard about it!!!! As an owner of a cockapoo not tested and who is now completely blind from PRA I can tell you it was the most heartbreaking thing ever, and wouldn't wish it on anyone!! Absolutely no excuse for a reputable breeder not to test for PRA.... Complete disregard for their puppies and prospective owners!!!


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

arlo said:


> I really don't know if this is possible and if its a silly question but could you have Jake tested now for the probability, just to put your mind at rest or pre-warn you?


I'm sure the vet would organise tests to be done, because if a dog has PRA it will definitely show up and if negative would be free to enjoy your dog without the constant worry!! And if its bad news at least you'd be prepared, we first noticed a change in Bobbys eye colour and he got a bit clumsy ( tripping down the kerbs, being startled at sudden noises that wouldn't normally bother him... This was around the age of 5 but vet said that it was already quite advanced by then and had just been using coping strategies.. Told us he'd probably be totally blind within the year. This was correct. He's now almost 8 and he's amazing, think we were lucky that he wasn't blind a lot earlier, as they can be blind from about 2:0(


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's also a case of principles. If everyone had the principle that they wouldn't buy an untested puppy, then the breeder would _have _to test because no one would be buying their puppies. So as long as people are willing to buy untested puppies the practice will continue.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> I really don't know if this is possible and if its a silly question but could you have Jake tested now for the probability, just to put your mind at rest or pre-warn you?


I have thought a lot about that. I want to know and then, I don't want to know. It is such a hard thing because I wish I had known better, but then I wouldn't have my Jake. I wish they could make testing mandatory for breeders.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have thought a lot about that. I want to know and then, I don't want to know. It is such a hard thing because I wish I had known better, but then I wouldn't have my Jake. I wish they could make testing mandatory for breeders.


I do believe in fate and it is obvious it found Jake his perfect home


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

arlo said:


> I do believe in fate and it is obvious it found Jake his perfect home


I believe this is so true!!! Jake will be good either way!! I truly believe we were meant to have Bobby, we love him so much and can't imagine our lives with him not in it, he's sooooo cleaver, copes amazingly well... Is still off lead on his regular walks ( I've trained him with bells, and commands), dont get me wrong, it wasnt always easy but we learn from him every day. Was def fate that we found him! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

ElaineR said:


> I believe this is so true!!! Jake will be good either way!! I truly believe we were meant to have Bobby, we love him so much and can't imagine our lives with him not in it, he's sooooo cleaver, copes amazingly well... Is still off lead on his regular walks ( I've trained him with bells, and commands), dont get me wrong, it wasnt always easy but we learn from him every day. Was def fate that we found him! X


If anyone has just found out that their dog is going blind they should read this as you are an inspiration. Lucky Bobby having such a wonderful family.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> I do believe in fate and it is obvious it found Jake his perfect home


thank you so much. I feel the same way. If I had to carry him on my back the rest of his life I would. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> thank you so much. I feel the same way. If I had to carry him on my back the rest of his life I would.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Donna you nearly had me going there!!!!!!! What you said is exactly how I feel!!!


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

arlo said:


> If anyone has just found out that their dog is going blind they should read this as you are an inspiration. Lucky Bobby having such a wonderful family.


Lovely thing to say thank you!! Once you have a cockerpoo in your life, they become a hugely important part of your life and I think you'd be hard pushed to find a cockerpoo owner who wouldn't go to the end of of the earth for them.... They would for us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Purplemummy said:


> I didn't really know about testing and bought my pup without her being tested, it's a gamble you take, even with testing you can't guarantee your pup will be healthy x


I believe that If both parents are DNA tested for PRA and clear, that is a guarantee that pups won't have PRA. They may have other conditions not predicted but they won't go blind due to PRA! X


----------

